# Question for those building your own oxalic vaporizers



## BigGun (Oct 27, 2011)

Would any of you guys be interested in a premade cup for your homemade vaporizers? I have a place to get one made but if I buy a few in quantity I can get much better prices? I was planning on a design similar to some of those on the market. I have some numbers that are supposed to be from a commercial unit but could anyone suggest a better size? Hoping to keep the price under $30. Or maybe someone could give me a better idea for a design and I will forget the whole thing. I made one from thin sheet but it won't heat up over the whole area only near a thick sleeve I used for contact with the glow plug.


----------



## Mike Gillmore (Feb 25, 2006)

You can buy a replacement heater from Heilyser Technology for $30 + shipping. Not sure if a homemade one would be that much of a savings to make it worthwhile.

http://www.members.shaw.ca/orioleln/orderform.html


----------



## crofter (May 5, 2011)

Mike Gillmore said:


> You can buy a replacement heater from Heilyser Technology for $30 + shipping. Not sure if a homemade one would be that much of a savings to make it worthwhile.
> 
> http://www.members.shaw.ca/orioleln/orderform.html


Mike, one would have to check for sure but I think that would be just the glo plug (heater) part of the vaporizer. If that is the case they are available in auto parts stores for 10 - 20$. The pan and receptacle for the glow plug is the key and most exacting part of the unit.


----------



## Mike Gillmore (Feb 25, 2006)

I purchased a replacement in years past when I used a Heilyser and it included the aluminum bowl as well.


----------



## crofter (May 5, 2011)

Sorry Mike, Glad to hear that price includes the bowl. It looks like a decent product and price.


----------



## Mike Gillmore (Feb 25, 2006)

It's a pretty good unit to start out with. I can be a bit on the frugal side at times, and initially toyed with the idea of building one myself to save a few bucks. The more i looked into it I realized the importance of hitting a correct target temperature when vaporizing and thought it best to not take any chances. If I was running a large operation, and needed a number of them, then it might make sense to experiment with building them myself to cut costs. But needing only one or two units I decided to just go with a commercial product that was guaranteed to work properly. I'm saving money on the woodworking side, but this would have been uncharted territory for me. I'm not meaning to discourage anyone from building their own, but this was not something that I wanted to pursue.


----------



## BigGun (Oct 27, 2011)

Mike Gillmore said:


> It's a pretty good unit to start out with. I can be a bit on the frugal side at times, and initially toyed with the idea of building one myself to save a few bucks. The more i looked into it I realized the importance of hitting a correct target temperature when vaporizing and thought it best to not take any chances. If I was running a large operation, and needed a number of them, then it might make sense to experiment with building them myself to cut costs. But needing only one or two units I decided to just go with a commercial product that was guaranteed to work properly. I'm saving money on the woodworking side, but this would have been uncharted territory for me. I'm not meaning to discourage anyone from building their own, but this was not something that I wanted to pursue.


I was thinking about the target temp issue. It made me wonder how do you over temp a compound that turns into a gas before reaching an over temp level? I've got a buddy that is a chemist. Im going to try him for an answer.


----------



## crofter (May 5, 2011)

I dont think it is too likely with the limited wattage of a glo plug but it sure can be accomplished with the enclosed pipe heated with a torch. The radiant heat can raise the temperature of the gas above its boiling point. That is when oxalic vapor dissassociates into hot formic acid, steam, and carbon monoxide. It does not then resublime into the fine oxalic crystal deposit within the hive which is the desired result.


----------



## Lburou (May 13, 2012)

Mike Gillmore said:


> I purchased a replacement in years past when I used a Heilyser and it included the aluminum bowl as well.


I received two glow plugs without bowls from H Tech today....Had ordered hoping for two bowls. Posted here so others don't have the same experience without a heads up. Mike, if you have some extra bowls, please let me know.


----------



## FlowerPlanter (Aug 3, 2011)

I made mine with a spare piece of copper pipe rolled one end and flattend with a hammer, took 2 min to make.


----------



## Lburou (May 13, 2012)

FlowerPlanter said:


> I made mine with a spare piece of copper pipe rolled one end and flattend with a hammer, took 2 min to make.


Please post a picture.


----------

